# 20% Discount at Sainsburys Entertainment



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Found this deal on another forum, so thought I'd share.

This only works for new accounts, so just create a new one and it will work.

I've just pre-ordered

Battlefield 3 Limited Edition PS3 for £32 
Ratchet & Clank All 4 One for £30 (The missus loves playing it).

Think it might work for movies, cds and books too, but I'm not sure.

Voucher:

*JSGANEW102011*

Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## howie parks (Jun 5, 2006)

pre order COD?


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Looking at the comments in the other forum, some people have managed to pre-order MW3 using this voucher code, so yes


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

You can pre order MW3 for the hardened edition it works out at £59 ish.

I paid £65 at Tesco plus I got club card points.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the post cancelled my pre-order for MW3 with Game and ordered from Sainsburys using the code:thumb:


----------

